# House fire inspector's checklist



## Pcinspector1 (May 2, 2013)

Has any inspectors developed a house fire check list or guide line for what to do after a house fire?

pc1


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 2, 2013)

For the Inspector or Family?


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 2, 2013)

For The family " After the Fire "  http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/publications/fa_46.pdf


----------



## mark handler (May 2, 2013)

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=Inspect+a+Building+After+a+Disaster+fire&oq=Inspect+a+Building+After+a+Disaster+fire&gs_l=hp.3...12363.16945.2.17528.5.5.0.0.0.0.172.702.0j5.5.0...0.0...1c.1.12.psy-ab.ee0Z_uogvzA&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45960087,d.cGE&fp=8816f04a4b0e66a5&biw=1066&bih=523


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, Not the direction I was going.

I'll start my list with contacting the POCO and deny electrical service.

2nd, I'll make sure the water is shut off.

3rd, I'll make sure the GAS is shut off.

4th, I'll declare the structure a dangerous building.

5th, I'll post the structure and take a picture of the posting.

That kinda list?

4th


----------



## cda (May 2, 2013)

Well, what if it is only one room burned or partially burned

Or just smoked up

Or exterior only damage


----------



## cda (May 2, 2013)

Still wondering at what point do you tell them to rewire a house of circuit


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 2, 2013)

cda,

Just looking for a check list


----------



## cda (May 2, 2013)

Seems like it would depend on amount of damage and where it is located

Add get a permit

Maybe require engineer report in some circumstances


----------

